# Print sharing with Linksys Wag54 modem/router



## cody44 (Apr 22, 2005)

Having set up a small Wireless network with 4 computers I have successfully got them all connected to the internet via the modem router. Each computer has a Network card connected and talks to the modem/router via Wi-Fi. I have set a wep key and have made it secure. One of the computers is linked to the modem via a Ethernet cable and is connected to a printer. What I want to do is share this printer with all the computers on the network. I have tried the network wizard in XP and this has not been a good result.

The wireless network does not seem to recognise the printer. Can anyone give me a simple step by step guidance on how to share the printer with all computers.

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a decent page on setting up sharing on your network. Sharing the printer is basically the same as sharing any other resource.

http://www.ezlan.net/Installing.html


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Another option is a print server. You can get wired print servers in the $50 range, wireless units are more expensive. Many of the newer All-In-One printers are already neworkable with a network interface installed, some even have on board wireless and bluetooth. 

One benefit of the print server or networked printer is you do not need the "host" machine on and it may give a bit more flexibility on the printer location.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have to be careful what kind of printer you get. Some of the cheap printers use the Windows GDI to generate the print image, they'll either not work at all, or be very slow on a print server.


----------

